# Einrichten im Indesign CS für A3 doppelseitendruck



## Bassliner (9. November 2004)

Hallo

Kleine Frage: 

Ich habe das InDesign CS und möchte auf meinem HP 8550 Farblaser-Drucker ein A3 doppelseitig bedrucken.

Nun ist mir aber unklar, wie ich das Dokument und die Druckvorgabe einrichten muss, damit auf dem Drucker alles am richtige Ort ist. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Bin schon am Verzweifeln, da ich schon über 10 ausdrucke vorgenommen habe...

Grutz aus Lucern


----------



## Meikel25 (19. November 2004)

Hallo,

hast Du auch einen Duplex-Drucker?
Das heißt, zieht er das Blatt dann wieder ein und bedruckt es dann auf der anderen Seite?
Oder mußt "DU" das Blatt im Fach drehen?
Hast Du auch Schnittmasken und Paßmarken eingestellt, zwecks ausschneiden und Beschnitt?
Das wäre auch gut zu wissen.

Gruß Meikel


----------



## Essweh (24. November 2004)

Hallo Bassliner,

wenn Du Deine 4 Seiten angelegt hast, kannst Du unter "Datei\InBooklet SE" diese Seiten richtig angeordnet drucken ("Rückenheftung in zwei Nutzen"): Ränder einstellen, ggf. Schnittmarken aktivieren, Vorschau kontrollieren, Drucken. Wenn Dein Drucker nnoch das A3+-Format beherrscht kannst Du sogar einen 1:1-Ausdruck herstellen. Ansonsten wird minimal verkleinert (Papiergröße - Randführung Drucker - Schnittmarken). 
Funktioniert eigentlich ganz prima.

Nochwas: Luzern ist schön!

Gruß aus Mainz 05.
Stefan


----------

